
Canadian Spaceport in Nova Scotia Gets Environment Ministry Approval - app4soft
http://spaceq.ca/canadian-spaceport-in-nova-scotia-gets-environment-ministry-approval-to-move-forward/
======
app4soft
Scan of this docs published on YuzhnoyeSDO twitter.[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/YuzhnoyeSDO/status/1136535440541065217](https://twitter.com/YuzhnoyeSDO/status/1136535440541065217)

